# Netzwerkkarten zuordnen [gelöst]

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe nach geraumer Zeit ein neues Gentoo System aufgesetzt. Ich hatte mir die alten 

Configs (etc komplett) gesichert.

Allerdings ist es doch nicht so einfach. Das System läuft zwar, es gibt aber noch einige 

Probleme. Da ein Sammeltread überhaupt nichts bringt, mache ich zu jedem Problem einen 

passenden auf. 

Meine 3 Netzwerkkarten konnte ich in der mir genehmen Reihenfolge laden, indem ich in der 

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 die Reihenfolge der zu ladenden Module festgelegt habe.

Das funktioniert jetzt auch nicht mehr. Kann mann die Reihenfolge der Netzwerkkartenzuordnung zu den Geräten eth0 eth1 eth2vielleicht mittels der eth.id Nr. der Hardware festlegen?

MfGLast edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Jan 01, 2007 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

ja das geht und zwar kannst du per udev die devices umbenennen und zwar anhand ihrer MAC-Adresse.

die regel sieht in etwa so aus:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTRS{address}=="<macadresse>", NAME="<netzwerk-geräte name>"
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

10-udev.rules

```
###Netzwerkkarten #http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev_Rules#Beispiel_4:_Netzwerkkarte#  KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00:30:05:68:90:c7", NAME="eth0" #DRIVERS=="tulip" KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00:00:b4:90:59:56", NAME="eth1" #DRIVERS=="8139too" KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00:50:bf:d4:64:0b", NAME="eth2" #DRIVERS=="8139too"
```

gelöst

Danke

MfG

----------

